

Ask HN: Bother them or not? - realitygrill

I am applying for a job at a YC company and really, really want to get it. I've been interviewed and am just waiting now; I keep feeling torn between the urge to find a way to show them my determination somehow (terrible first thought: emails) and feeling that this is tacky and annoying. Should I just take a chill pill? For current or future reference, is there any respectful way I can improve my chances?<p>(Yes, it's my first time applying to a startup)
======
ismarc
I would suggest a follow-up email. I always remember the answer to a question,
or realize a bug in some whiteboarded code, etc. It's also polite to thank
them for their time...interviewing someone took time out of their day. I
typically do it within 1-2 weeks and try to work in something that likely
would be memorable from the interview (not a "remember me, I was the guy whose
battery died" and more "since that blunder of my laptop dying during the
interview, I've started carrying a spare battery!"). There's no feeling of
obligation for them to respond, but puts you back in the forefront of their
mind, shares some more of your personality and can lead to a follow-up
interview/discussion.

That being said, I've only had one interview not result in a job offer of some
sort (I've had some offers for contract work where I didn't get the full-time
offer I consider successes) and I'm confident that had I been local and done
an in-person interview I would have done much better (was my first remote/on
the phone interview, and I imagine it must have been painful for the
interviewer). When interviewing people, if they were good, I'm elated to see
the follow-up. If they weren't, I dread it since it means I really need to
start writing up rejection responses. What's the worst that'll happen, not
getting the job?

~~~
pedalpete
I completely agree that a follow-up email is recommended.

I'm surprised more people don't do this. At the same time, do it once, and
that's it. Understand that you likely won't get a response directly to the
email, and the next contact you may have could be the yes or no.

If it didn't come up in the interview, make sure they understand what you like
so much about their company, and what you can do for THEM. This isn't about
you. Make it about them, and hopefully it will stick.

It always a surprise to me when throughout an interview, an interviewer talks
about why the want the job by referring to how they'll benefit, rather than
how the company will benefit from having them.

------
adrianwaj
There might be others that want it just as bad as you. I'd just sit tight
(unless you omitted something major from your application.) If you get
rejected, then tell them how much you wanted it, and ask them to consider you
down the line, and what you could do to make yourself more hirable.

